

Cloud9 raises Series B from Balderton Capital - javruben
https://c9.io/site/blog/2014/11/cloud9-raises-series-b-from-balderton-capital

======
andymoe
Cloud9 was at the first node.js conference (small gathering really) put on by
Joyent in 2009 in SF and it was really impressive then but it was such a
bummer the only way to pay was with PayPal (looked a year ago and it was the
same deal) and billing was generally bad. Has this been fixed? Can I now give
a CC and not deal with PayPal?

~~~
nonken
We feel your pain and are very very close to launching new payment plans and
support for different payment methods. Please stay tuned and thanks for the
comment!

